# Free HL2: Lost Coast & Deathmatch for ATI owners



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

ATI in conjunction with Valve is offering Half-Life 2: Lost Coast and Deathmatch for free for ATI video card owners with the current ATI Catalyst 7.5 driver release. Requires you to install the Steam client and create a free account. Catalyst 7.5 only works with Radeon 9550 and newer cards so older users probably can't take advantage of this offer as the driver will not install, although the offer may still be good by using the Steam client... Its also a 3GB download for the games so a high speed connection is required.

Details: http://ati.amd.com/buy/promotions/lostcoast/index.html

Driver: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

OH ****!!!!, Thank You Triple6, today i'm just got it from steam, and i've been subscribed to play it. WOOT WOOT!!!! I started jumping around at my house for 10 minutes, and gone crazy.

THANK you Tripe6, love you.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

isnt death match and lost coast free anyway?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yup, turns out anyone can get it free. Old thread too...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey choo, if your friend has an ati card, ask him if you can use computer so you can subscirbe free haf life 2 on steam


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe..well we all have the game it was too awesome to wait for but yeh...cheers for the offers an all..i think im gonna go looking for other free things like this...i did find this

http://uk.mcafee.com/root/landingpages/afflandpage.asp?affid=540&lpname=vsf

its a years free subscrition to Mcafee antivirus/firewall... and its all good for vista too


----------

